
WSJ: Companies Start to Think Remote Work Isn’t So Great After All - wikibob
https://www.wsj.com/articles/companies-start-to-think-remote-work-isnt-so-great-after-all-11595603397
======
austincheney
That’s a maturity problem. Working from home full time magnifies the culture
already present, like steroids. If you had a strong office culture that
empowered employee initiative and innovation then time freed from driving to
the office is a godsend for further increasing productivity. If, on the other
hand, the office is like herding kitties without any vision or self-motivation
the full time working from is an excuse to watch Netflix all day instead of
pretending to work.

------
wikibob
Article link, No Paywall:
[https://outline.com/spYjdY](https://outline.com/spYjdY)

